# Jackson Martinez



## robs91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Attaccante colombiano classe 86' del Porto che fino a un anno fa giocava nel Jaguares in Messico.
Ora dopo i suoi 15 gol in 18 presenze fra liga portoghese,coppa di lega e Champions ha attirato l'interesse di grandi club europei(si parla del Chelsea).Se continua così mi sa che il Porto potrà guadagnarci parecchio da una sua eventuale cessione.Qui un video:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2013)

bellissimo il gol 1:39 e anche l'ultimo di rovesciata...il Porto con questi giocatori guadagna sempre un sacco di soldi (Hulk-Falcao-Coentrao-Guarin ecc.ecc.)


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Altro attaccante sudamericano scovato dal Porto, ovviamente faranno lievitare il suo prezzo per almeno un altro anno e poi lo cederanno. 

Ma voglio fare alcuni appunti, non invidiate i talent scout di questo club, perchè per un giocatore che emerge ne falliscono almeno 5. Il regolamento in portogallo non mette nessun limite sugli extracomunitari da tesserare, ergo per loro è facile andare in sudamerica e mettere sotto contratto decine e decine di ragazzi, che arrivano in Portogallo e non hanno nemmeno difficoltà di ambientamento visto che lingua e cultura sono uguali e simili. 

Parlando nello specifico di questo Martinez non mi pare di certo un campione, che abbia particolari doti. Però è un giocatore che abbina un gran fisico ad un buon fiuto per il gol. 

Ovviamente il Porto lo cederà per oltre 20 mln, il numero di pacchi rifilati dai draoes si allungherà.


----------



## rossovero (2 Gennaio 2013)

Bisognerebbe vedere anche i gol che si è mangia, per giudicarlo bene... Sembra un buon attaccante, ma più che altro non mi sembrano male i centrocampisti che ha alle spalle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Altro attaccante sudamericano scovato dal Porto, ovviamente faranno lievitare il suo prezzo per almeno un altro anno e poi lo cederanno.
> 
> Ma voglio fare alcuni appunti, non invidiate i talent scout di questo club, perchè per un giocatore che emerge ne falliscono almeno 5. Il regolamento in portogallo non mette nessun limite sugli extracomunitari da tesserare, ergo per loro è facile andare in sudamerica e mettere sotto contratto decine e decine di ragazzi, *che arrivano in Portogallo e non hanno nemmeno difficoltà di ambientamento visto che lingua e cultura sono uguali e simili*.
> 
> ...


Ecco e poi vorrei sottolineare proprio questo. Il calcio portoghese è più semplice rispetto a quello degli altri paesi quindi sono anche più facilitati nella loro eventuale riuscita.


----------



## robs91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Boh pareri,per me è un attaccante completo(non è un Pazzini tanto per fare un nome) e lo dico dopo aver visto praticamente tutte le partite del Porto fra campionato e Champions.Ha tutte le caratteristiche per fare bene anche in campionati più difficili ma ovviamente posso sbagliarmi.
Peccato sia arrivato in Europa un pò troppo tardi.


----------



## The P (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma come gioca questo? *_*

Cmq non quoto Jino, sarà anche più facile prendere 4-5 giocatori di cui 4 pippe e 1 buono.

Ma Porto e Benfica fanno solo bene al calcio imho. Li pescano chissà dove e a due lire e spesso li fanno diventare dei calciatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2013)

In Fifa, comunque, è fortissimo, già da prima di andare al porto


----------



## sheva90 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Assieme a James Rodriguez (anche lui Colombiano) forma una coppia d'attacco funambolica.
Certo che quelli del Porto sanno sempre rinnovarsi, in questi anni hanno scovato tantissimi talenti,venduti a peso d'oro ma con alternative già pronte.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Assieme a James Rodriguez (anche lui Colombiano) forma una coppia d'attacco funambolica.
> Certo che quelli del Porto sanno sempre rinnovarsi, in questi anni hanno scovato tantissimi talenti,venduti a peso d'oro ma con alternative già pronte.



Si ma mi ripeto, vanno in Brasile e prendono 5-6 ragazzini di 18 anni ogni estate ad un pugno di mosche, fra i tanti scappa sempre il campioncino.
Fra i nomi che diventano grandi ce ne sono tanti che se ne tornano a casa eh. Solo che i campioni che vanno nelle big di europa si sottolineano, i fallimenti no.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Gennaio 2013)

a me del Porto piace James Rodriguez.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a me del Porto piace James Rodriguez.




tanta roba!


----------



## robs91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma mi ripeto, vanno in Brasile e prendono 5-6 ragazzini di 18 anni ogni estate ad un pugno di mosche, fra i tanti scappa sempre il campioncino.
> Fra i nomi che diventano grandi ce ne sono tanti che se ne tornano a casa eh. Solo che i campioni che vanno nelle big di europa si sottolineano, i fallimenti no.


Questo è vero ma diciamo che un certo fiuto nel prendere ottimi giocatori ce l'hannltre a questo Jackson preso da una squadra messicana ricordiamoci di Falcao preso a pochi milioni,di Hulk preso da una squadra giapponese e potrei andare avanti...


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero ma diciamo che un certo fiuto nel prendere ottimi giocatori ce l'hannltre a questo Jackson preso da una squadra messicana ricordiamoci di Falcao preso a pochi milioni,di Hulk preso da una squadra giapponese e potrei andare avanti...



Falcao giocava nel River Plate e di lui se ne parlava da anni come di un giovane dal grande avvenire. 

Comunque io voglio solo sottolineare come si esalti troppo facilmente gli osservatori delle altre squadre, dell'udinese piuttosto che del porto. Ma avete idea di quanti giocatori mettano sotto contratto?! Anche ad Udine, ho un amico che ha fatto tutta la trafila delle giovanili, ha detto che in tutti questi anni ha visto tanti ma tanti giovani stranieri fallire e venir spediti altrove. 

E' cosi, si sottolinea il Sanchez venduto a 40 mln, il Falcao a 45 e sono osservatori bravissimi...però i 15 ragazzini comprati che hanno fallito!?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Falcao giocava nel River Plate e di lui se ne parlava da anni come di un giovane dal grande avvenire.
> 
> Comunque io voglio solo sottolineare come si esalti troppo facilmente gli osservatori delle altre squadre, dell'udinese piuttosto che del porto. Ma avete idea di quanti giocatori mettano sotto contratto?! Anche ad Udine, ho un amico che ha fatto tutta la trafila delle giovanili, ha detto che in tutti questi anni ha visto tanti ma tanti giovani stranieri fallire e venir spediti altrove.
> 
> E' cosi, si sottolinea il Sanchez venduto a 40 mln, il Falcao a 45 e sono osservatori bravissimi...però i 15 ragazzini comprati che hanno fallito!?



vabbe ma i 15 che falliscono logico che non fanno notizia , pero i 15 che falliscono al porto o all'udinese saranno costati quanto lo stipendio di traorè  noi un ds decente ce l'avremmo anche , peccato che valga quanto il due di bastoni quando regna denari


----------

